# Where to install latches



## chad43 (Jan 7, 2021)

The left side of my Oklahoma Joe Highland cook chamber lid appears to seal nicely.  The right side has a gap 1/3 to 1/2 the way up from the bottom.  I haven't done the initial burn yet so I don't know what kind of leakage I will have.  But IF I decide that I need to install latches, should I install them (at least the right side) where the gap is located, rather than at the bottom?  This seems pretty obvious to me, but every example I see online has them at the bottom.

Thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2021)

Pictures ?
Would something like this work ?

Edit: excuse me I see in another post you tried this, sorry


----------



## chad43 (Jan 7, 2021)

No problem.  Thanks for taking the time to offer the suggestion!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 7, 2021)

Can you post some pictures, both of the smoker and the door issue?


----------



## chad43 (Jan 8, 2021)

WV_Crusader said:


> Can you post some pictures, both of the smoker and the door issue?


Good idea.  The attached pic doesn't really allow for an appreciation of the size of the gap, but it hopefully gives enough of an idea of what I'm talking about.  It's big enough that I expect it will allow more than an acceptable amount of heat and smoke to escape, but it's small enough that modest pressure does create metal-to-metal contact.  That's why I'm wondering if a latch about half way up would be the solution.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 8, 2021)

Before doing the latch I would try a stick on gasket from someone like lavalok. Thy way if it works you don’t drill holes.


----------



## chad43 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks.  I'm going to give that a try.


----------

